# Colorado Love



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Been on here a few days now, love you guys alot and thanks for having me on your awesome forum.

Just dropped in from Alaska and looking forward to the CO mts. this season.

I'd love to hear from _each_ and _every_ snow-enthusiast in beautiful Colorado so I can get to know all the cool people i'll potentially encounter on the mountain.

I got nothin' but love for you and welcome your embrace, should you choose to hug.:thumbsup:

Love from non-CO-residents is also very much appreciated!


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

dopamean said:


> Been on here a few days now, love you guys alot and thanks for having me on your awesome forum.
> 
> Just dropped in from Alaska and looking forward to the CO mts. this season.
> 
> ...


i live in oklahoma but consider colorado my home away from home. been hooked since i started 5 years ago. i got 28 days in last year (apparently people are impressed with that number for living in the OK). I'm trying to hit 35 this year. THere is no place like colorado. as long as you don't act like a snooty tourist everyone is there to have a good time on the mountain. the people i meet on the lifts is always great. 

i have a 6 month lease in dillon and hit stone and breck up alot and will venture to vail few times. if you are there dec 6-19, jan 3-15, jan 27-feb 8 could def hook up for a ride and show you the mountain and point you in the right direction for good cheap food and drinks.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

surferbum21 said:


> i have a 6 month lease in dillon and hit stone and breck up alot and will venture to vail few times. if you are there dec 6-19, jan 3-15, jan 27-feb 8 could def hook up for a ride and show you the mountain and point you in the right direction for good cheap food and drinks.


wow man I appreciate that, consider it a done deal! I would love to meet up and ride. I picked up my Epic so I'll be down for anything and everything as much as possible.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm down to share rides bowls and beers any day of the week at/to Loveland!


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I'm down to share rides bowls and beers any day of the week at/to Loveland!


awesome brother thanks, I'm definitely down.

I see that your _3 days in._ just changed to _4 days in._ Have you been riding @ Keystone?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dopamean said:


> awesome brother thanks, I'm definitely down.
> 
> I see that your _3 days in._ just changed to _4 days in._ Have you been riding @ Keystone?


Last year I rode key/breck/abasin.

This year its all Loveland except a trip or 2 maybe. I know I seen u got ur Epic, I always seem to find a few days a season at Loveland whether I have a pass for it or not.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Last year I rode key/breck/abasin.
> 
> This year its all Loveland except a trip or 2 maybe. I know I seen u got ur Epic, I always seem to find a few days a season at Loveland whether I have a pass for it or not.


Whenever you're heading up next, let me know!


----------



## WRXChris (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I just moved to Breck from the east coast and am working at the Ski & Ride School for the season! I totally love it here, as I knew I would from vacationing here over the years. 

I ride a 2011-12 Never Summer Proto CT and plan on 120+ days this season mostly at Breck but I'll also be hitting Keystone, A-Basin, and occasionally Beaver Creek. 

I don't have any riding buddies yet so hit me up if you're in the area, like snowklinger I'm always down for a ride, beer and bowls!


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

WRXChris said:


> Hey guys, I just moved to Breck from the east coast and am working at the Ski & Ride School for the season! I totally love it here, as I knew I would from vacationing here over the years.
> 
> I ride a 2011-12 Never Summer Proto CT and plan on 120+ days this season mostly at Breck but I'll also be hitting Keystone, A-Basin, and occasionally Beaver Creek.
> 
> I don't have any riding buddies yet so hit me up if you're in the area, like snowklinger I'm always down for a ride, beer and bowls!


sounds great man! Welcome to CO!

I'll definitely be rolling through Breck @ some point and look forward to riding w/ you!


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

yah any and everyone that wants to ride inbox me your cells. i ride a lot by myself so if you like to cruise at a good speed and not have to stop to wait on noobs i'm def down to meet & greet. smoke a bowl in a back bowl too!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to CO! 

I'm Typically at Breck, Abaisn or Key 4-5 times a week! Hopefully I get laid off soon so I can get back to CO! Stupid job..


----------

